# Hush Puppies



## JM (Jan 30, 2009)

How do _you_ make hush puppies? I've made them a few different ways but I'm looking for something new to try.

Thanks.

j


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 30, 2009)

My family is from the south (not us kids though ). Anyway, here is an old family recipe.

Beat 1 egg in a small bowl. Add 2 heaping tablespoons of cream style corn, 1/2 very fine chopped onion and 1 small chopped jalapeno pepper. Add 3 little stips of cut up colby cheese. Mix together. Add enough self-rising corn meal to make it like corn bread consistency or thinner so that you can drop a teaspoonful at a time in your fry-daddy. Cook till golden brown.

Don't laugh at the directions...I didn't make up the recipe!


----------

